# Connecting Windows XP on an Appletalk Network



## anerki (Jan 6, 2003)

Hyo all,

Does anybody know how I can connect a PC with Windows XP on an Appletalk network with several Classic macs, three Mac OS Xs and an Apple Laserwriter 16/600? Especially Mac OS X and the printer are important ...

Tx!
.anerki


----------



## Gnomo (Jan 9, 2003)

Ok, so you want the PC to be able to speak AppleTalk?  Look into a product called PC-MACLAN.  I don't remember the name of the company that makes it, but you should be able to find it on the net.  That will allow you to share files between all the computers, but I don't know if you will be able to print from the PC (I've never tried).  You can download a demo copy to try it out before you decided to buy.


----------



## anerki (Jan 9, 2003)

I use PC MacLan on Windows 200 (I think) on my sister's portable. XP doesn't support it.

It's from Miramax, and yes it completely connects a PC to an Appletalk network (which includes the Laserwriter ...)

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## Gnomo (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anerki _
> *I use PC MacLan. XP doesn't support it.*


Pc Maclan does support Windows XP.  I have used it (the demo) on my XP Pro box.  You need version 8.1.2 or later (Haven't tried version 9), and you must (may have been fixed in v. 9) have your hard disk formatted as NTFS or you will get ownership errors when you try to run the Maclan servers.


----------



## anerki (Jan 9, 2003)

Indeed, and I don't intend to pay for an upgrade of PC MacLan if OS X supports PCs in network ...


----------

